
Income Tax Department Seized Rs 2,500 crore from four trucks in Mumbai - kishancan
http://www.techcrump.com/income-tax-department-seized-rs-2500-crore-from-four-trucks-in-mumbai/
======
kishancan
Thats around US dolloar 450 million thats incredible Indian corrruption

